# 5th-7th time trying to breed



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

so i got the tank all setup to breed. the male now has a huge bubble nest and the female is pretty good with her eggs, vertical stripes. this is literally my 5th to 7th time trying to breed. i tried breeding with an older male and 2 different females several times and failed and now i got this breeder male who is very pretty and 2 different females. he seems to respond better to this female because she is the same color and she is smaller in size. so everything looks great in these pictures. i want to wait to release her even though she is swimming similar to the males pattern, but not s shape swimming, which is what i am waiting for. if i release her now, they will just chase each other and the female will be stressed. i need to pinpoint the exact time i should release her because i lost my hiding spots for her with some crappy substrated plants i had. she was in the jar for about a full day or so now and i need your advice on what the best thing to do is now. i know i need to be patient with this and that is why i am asking for it. please help so i am not doomed to fail again.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

This time I believe you've conditioned them, so...

I've never spawned Bettas (you probably know that) but I believe you should check all the signs except bars as those aren't usually important... I mean, preferably your female will have breeding bars, but so long as the body language seems right. So is the male flaring at the female and trying to lead her away to his bubblenest? Is the female frantically trying to follow him, acting submissive, ETC.? Then, IMO, you should let herout even though their not doing the "S" shape, but don't go by just me as I haven't spawned before. Just, um, wait for the next members input to confirm when I think thetn if they agree you should release her.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sometimes it's difficult for the female to show the S pattern in a small compartment. Is the female swimming all over the ..... jar. If she is, then she is responding to the male. Never the less I'd wait for another day or two before releasing - to reduce the chances of injury.

Good Luck.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

hey guys
the female was actually showing the S pattern. she was frantically trying to get out and follow the male. so i guess thats good enough sign she was ready. tried releasing her last night. i was gonna wait til tonight to do it, but i figured the male has almost half the 10 gallon tank covered with his bubblenest and she was responding to him well. so i left her out and all that was done was fin tearing. i know its normal, but i was expecting more flirting than chasing. so im keeping her in there until tonight so they will wait even more until they are together, which should make them want each other even more.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I think the Canucks really have a chance at the cup this year.....


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

not even gunna comment


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> hey guys
> the female was actually showing the S pattern. she was frantically trying to get out and follow the male. *so i guess thats good enough sign she was ready. tried releasing her last night. i was gonna wait til tonight to do it, but i figured the male has almost half the 10 gallon tank covered with his bubblenest and she was responding to him well. *so i left her out and all that was done was fin tearing. i know its normal, but i was expecting more flirting than chasing. so im keeping her in there until tonight so they will wait even more until they are together, which should make them want each other even more.


This is why people get mad. You say you will be patient, but there you go and be totally inpatient. You can't just "guess" it is a good sign, you need to know it is. She could end up dead. I really think you should take a step back and* focus on keeping PETS right now. Not making babies. *You didn't even wait that long.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody want any chocolate?


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I just spent 20 mins on that HUGE thread. 20 mins that I will never get back. 

This guy isn't real right? This is a thread to teach us what NOT to do right?? Please, someone tell me this is some kind of joke.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I want some chocolate! We only have chips and popcorn ;-;


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I will bring the non dairy ice-cream, party time!


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Im confused! What other thread? I want to read it!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Emmalea said:


> I will bring the non dairy ice-cream, party time!


+1 On the non-dairy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All I have is animal crackers.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I love animal crackers! Especially the ones that come in the red box with the circus animals and the little white string handle they give you to carry it.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

its about 30 pages long!! it's in the breeding area somewhere.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

turtle10 said:


> This is why people get mad. You say you will be patient, but there you go and be totally inpatient. You can't just "guess" it is a good sign, you need to know it is. She could end up dead. I really think you should take a step back and* focus on keeping PETS right now. Not making babies. *You didn't even wait that long.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Actually I disagree. Sometimes you have to make decisions on the fly on what you feel is best at the time. If the OP felt that the female was ready to be released it was a better idea to release her early than leave her in the jar and risk her releasing the eggs early.

But it really doesn't matter now because this thread is just going to turn into another 10 pages of useless banter, once again pushing relevant threads down, not to mention making the forum look bad to new comers. :roll:


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> hey guys
> the female was actually showing the S pattern. she was frantically trying to get out and follow the male. so i guess thats good enough sign she was ready. tried releasing her last night. i was gonna wait til tonight to do it, but i figured the male has almost half the 10 gallon tank covered with his bubblenest and she was responding to him well. so i left her out and all that was done was fin tearing. i know its normal, but i was expecting more flirting than chasing. so im keeping her in there until tonight so they will wait even more until they are together, which should make them want each other even more.


TBH, I didn't follow up because 
1. you always say your going to do something but then you do another thing - unpredictable. How are we suppose to help you if we are always faced with an unsuspected action.
2. you always release, separate, release, separate. I told you that once you decide to release, that's it - you either let them spawn or cancel for another week or so. 

If you keep doing these things, I will stop posting to your threads.
All I/we can do is advise. *YOU* make the decision. Right or wrong is normal and to me is acceptable. BUT you have to *stick to what you say* and accept to cancel/postpone if you do something wrong. 

If you want the female to be safe, get a bunch of stem plants and jam it to one side of the tank so the female can safely hide without the male following. Caves and other hideouts are IMO useless because the male can easily get to her. This way you can release the female early and not worry.

You obviously can't understand their body language. So, I'm sorry, *YOU HAVE TO DO IT OUR WAY* (who ever advises you). When you have a better understanding about everything, then you can alter things to you convenience.

Reply by stating your fish's situation/condition and what you plan to do. But this time, PLEASE, stick to your plan. Otherwise this may be my last post on any of your threads.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, DramaQueen, I'll bring some home made sugar cookies! XD

Justin, I've only read the first 8 or so posts....well, I'm going to assume you did the right stuff. You have completely conditioned the pair with frozen or live foods for two whole weeks, you have researched, you took the time to make sure there is enough hiding spots , you have containers for the future fry, you have cultures of live food ready for the fry as well, etc. I wish you the best of luck, because it seems you are honestly trying to put your best foot forward, and it seems you are trying to do it right  

If you did the proper pre-work, and are willing to listen to and follow the advise of the people who give you info, then you most definately have my support.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it sure seems like he took the advice given to him this time.

how about.... if he makes a video? shows us his breeding setup, his male, his female, ect? that way, WE can help him decide if she's ready or not, and there won't be any mistakes or accidents? o.o just a thought..... >.>;


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> it sure seems like he took the advice given to him this time.
> 
> how about.... if he makes a video? shows us his breeding setup, his male, his female, ect? that way, WE can help him decide if she's ready or not, and there won't be any mistakes or accidents? o.o just a thought..... >.>;


+1


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well i did all i possibly could i think. i read so many pages on breeding and they all pretty much say the same thing. i just really can't understand why my bettas just will not embrace. i sold my mustard gas pair and got a crowntail pair that is pretty small yet. i am going to try one last time. that is like 6 different fish combinations i have tried thus far and don't know what else i can do.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you keep trying different pairs, in the same way. just because you read up on spawning, doesn't mean you understand it 100%. when i get ready to breed my dals, i'm gonna stay on here, asking for advice as much as i can(and i hope no one minds. xD). 

you should do as i suggested, and video tape everything. that way, if there's anything wrong, we can help you out better than just taking your word for it, and going by pictures. the good breeders on here, and check out the body language of the pair, and let you know if they're ready or not.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

im making a new thread. watch out for it and please help.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Why do you keep selling the bettas that don't breed? Is that the only reason you want them?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yes i just want to breed them to have babies. i am getting a dog soon, so i think im gonna sell everything.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

First off, that is not a good reason to buy/sell a betta, just because it won't breed for you. It isn't its fault.

Second of all, if you are going to sell everything then why in the world are you trying to breed these fish? The fry will require MONTHS of care.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

JKfish said:


> Oh, DramaQueen, I'll bring some home made sugar cookies! XD
> 
> Justin, I've only read the first 8 or so posts....well, I'm going to assume you did the right stuff. You have completely conditioned the pair with frozen or live foods for two whole weeks, you have researched, you took the time to make sure there is enough hiding spots , you have containers for the future fry, you have cultures of live food ready for the fry as well, etc. I wish you the best of luck, because it seems you are honestly trying to put your best foot forward, and it seems you are trying to do it right
> 
> If you did the proper pre-work, and are willing to listen to and follow the advise of the people who give you info, then you most definately have my support.




JK: this guy has posted many times about his breeding attempts, he has killed a pair of them in the process and sells them when they wont breed straight away. He CLEARLY does NOT understand anything and DOES NOT take advice given to him. He just wants to breed for the offspring them he will prob kill off in the attempts at many more breedings last i knew he didnt even have homes planned for the babies.



jschristian44 said:


> well i did all i possibly could i think. i read so many pages on breeding and they all pretty much say the same thing. i just really can't understand why my bettas just will not embrace. i sold my mustard gas pair and got a crowntail pair that is pretty small yet. i am going to try one last time. that is like 6 different fish combinations i have tried thus far and don't know what else i can do.



Here.....GIVE UP AND STOP TRYING TO BREED. you clearly cant and you DONT take the advice, we say give them a break what do u do? throw them back together two days later. like the third attempt and fail u said u were not going to do any more attempts till September
but look you didnt surprise any of us and tried again. theres more to fish then breeding. heck if u want to breed BUY guppies they breed like rabbits and you dont need to do anything special.



jschristian44 said:


> yes i just want to breed them to have babies. i am getting a dog soon, so i think im gonna sell everything.


Just save the crowns, sell them to someone whos not just in it to breed and give up.the breeding and raising process is at least 6 months, its costly and you need to tend the tank daily and feed 4-6 times a day, then you need to be able to house all the spawn, you need the spawn tank, a grow out tank then tanks to house up to or over 300 fish. Remembering males need their own tank can u manage spending 2 hrs or more doing daily maintenance and feeding? some spawns dont even live. you COULD breed and the spawn could all die after a few days. it happens. sometimes you will only get one baby live out of a 300 spawn.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> im making a new thread. watch out for it and please help.



Stop making threads, sell the fish stuff and put that money towards a dog.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

You're not going to try to breed the dog are you?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

okay, now you guys are pretty much trolling.

Abby, I do admit, what you say is right (when you were adressing me), but he seems set on breeding, so the best we can do is help him/guide him so he doesn't kill any other fish. Also, could you try not to double post?

Lola, that was a bit rude, don't you think?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

He is dead set on breeding bettas, and in a previous thread he mentioned he was going to scrap the betta-breeding plan and try to breed guppies. His idea to suddenly scrap his new betta-breeding plans and get a dog just set off alarm bells in my mind. I'm sorry if I came off as curt, I didn't mean to be rude. I'm just concerned for the dog, knowing what we know about how he has treated his fish in the past.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

LolaQuigs said:


> He is dead set on breeding bettas, and in a previous thread he mentioned he was going to scrap the betta-breeding plan and try to breed guppies. His idea to suddenly scrap his new betta-breeding plans and get a dog just set off alarm bells in my mind. I'm sorry if I came off as curt, I didn't mean to be rude. I'm just concerned for the dog, knowing what we know about how he has treated his fish in the past.


I agree. It is like he doesn't take the time to think his decisions through. One minute he is asking about his spawning set up and that same day says he is going to sell everything and get a dog. Being an animal lover, it rubs me the wrong way to know an animal may potentially not receive the care it deserves.

If you think breeding bettas is difficult, try raising, housebreaking, and training a dog. Not to mention the *thousands* of dollars in food and vet bills that you will have over the course of the dogs life, which is usually at least 10 years. Also you will have to do research on the dogs diet, because most foods sold at petco and places like that aren't very good.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

JKfish said:


> okay, now you guys are pretty much trolling.
> 
> *Abby, I do admit, what you say is right (when you were adressing me), but he seems set on breeding, so the best we can do is help him/guide him so he doesn't kill any other fish. Also, could you try not to double post?*



We are trying to get him to understand hes going about it the wrong way. BUT were all sick of our time going to waste on explaining things because as many times as he says he listens he goes and does it his own way anyway. 

and FOR some reason i cant multi post, to multi post i have to open each quote in a new tab and then cut it out. so my apologies.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> I agree. It is like he doesn't take the time to think his decisions through. One minute he is asking about his spawning set up and that same day says he is going to sell everything and get a dog. Being an animal lover, it rubs me the wrong way to know an animal may potentially not receive the care it deserves.
> 
> If you think breeding bettas is difficult, try raising, housebreaking, and training a dog. Not to mention the *thousands* of dollars in food and vet bills that you will have over the course of the dogs life, which is usually at least 10 years. Also you will have to do research on the dogs diet, because most foods sold at petco and places like that aren't very good.




+10000000

lets see:
my total vet bills for the horses:
milky:$400 (euthanisia)
Toby: $900 (three calls for; choke, back issues and euthanisia)

Dog: OVER $2000 in one year on vet visits and medication

fish: LMAO!

ALSO thats MY horses and MY dog and fish.
my bfs dad spent $1200 on two surgeries for the lab x rotty, then the pups cost maybe $600 in vet bills with desexing and such.

then on top of the food and vet bills (emergency calls) are toys bedding shampoo and conditioners, registering, microchippig vaccinations flea and worm treatments desexing the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

JKfish, we all have tried to give he sound information/advice and he ignores it or says something that doesn't make sense... either this guy is just to dense OR he is a troll that gets his rocks off jerking around fish keepers.................


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Please don't get a dog unless you are prepared. Please, please, please. I may not know a lot about Betta's *yet* but I know pretty much everything about dogs. They are expensive. They are not easy to housebreak without constant attention, depending on what breed you get there are genetic issues that you could run into and it's $$$$. They live 10+ yrs. And you didn't mention breeding a dog so I will just pray you don't considering there are millions in shelters across the country. Sigh....


----------



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

TLC to mother nature and the animals. 
I think even animals need to feel a level of safety to 
procreate and thrive. Maybe try meditation.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Cjbettas and Abby, I completely understand, but, we have to try and stay polite. Getting frustrated will only make things worse. If you are going to get frustrated and adopt a nasty tone, you simply don't post, ther is such a thing as ignoring posts.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Cjbettas and Abby, I completely understand, but, we have to try and stay polite. Getting frustrated will only make things worse. If you are going to get frustrated and adopt a nasty tone, you simply don't post, ther is such a thing as ignoring posts.


I agree. As aggravating as this guy is, it is important to be respectful to him even if he isn't being respectful to his bettas, at least to set an example.

This guy is really making mad, like real mad, by keeping trying to breed. But I don't think the situation gets any better when we are rude, no matter how much we think he deserves it.

But, I do think he needs to stop trying to get fry, especially since in an earlier post he said he was just going to sell everything and get a dog.


----------

